# Hydor Theo Heater Quality...



## Acid (Nov 29, 2007)

I wish to bring up the topic of the Hydor series of heaters, and their obvious lack of quality.:-( Nearly ever person that I have asked has had at least one bad experience with these heaters. Some have had the glass break, but the most obvious problem I have heard of is overheating. My heater's temperature gauge blew in the first day, and constantly heated my tank till it was in the 90's!

Has anyone else had these types of problems?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Actually i have had nothing but Positives from these heaters! Mine work fantastically and never broke or blew. They have a lifetime warranty on them so you can have it replaced. 6 of my 7 tanks have Hydor Theos in them. Dont mean to contradict you, but......


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I too have had only good luck with my limited use of the hydor inline heaters. Keeps my temps at a rock solid 80* with little fluctuation in day and night temps and with the convince of having it inline with my canister or sump style filter keeps the heater out of the tanks and harms way. I haven't used their in-tank style heaters as I try to keep as many of the components external of the tank as I can to keep the tank space looking natural and uncluttered.

I have heard however that heaters are about the only thing they do well so I do steer away from their other products only due to reputation


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't used hydro, but my Whisper 10 stuck on and cooked a fish.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

Mine Always Shocked Me!!!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

We just had this thread a few days ago, by IAN.


----------

